# Quail pens.......



## tuffdawg (Oct 8, 2008)

I was wondering if some on here could put up pictures of their pens. I was going to order a few hundred quail from Mcmurray next june, and was curious as to the best type of pens that would be the best for them. On the ground? off the ground? How much ventilation will they need? Do they need a "house"? I wont be breeding them so too speak....... Will mostly be raising them to train dogs with.... and to supply my trainer, and friends with. Any and all help will be appreciated.


----------



## fatduckboy (Oct 8, 2008)

i dont have pics but i got some ideas for you. If you can get some old batting cage nets that works awsome. the nets are very big and give the birds the chance to fly and get them flight trained. sry but no pics


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 9, 2008)

Any body here with pens that can give me suggestions ?


----------



## birddog1 (Oct 9, 2008)

LC SUPPLY has plans for johnny house.give me a call I can help.Kevin 678-776-7770


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 11, 2008)

birddog1 said:


> LC SUPPLY has plans for johnny house.give me a call I can help.Kevin 678-776-7770



Thanks kevin! I needed to call you anyway!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 11, 2008)

We've used a version of this on two different properties:  http://www.msstate.edu/dept/poultry/plans/fltplan.htm

We put the birds up off the ground on wire (built on 8x4 sections for easy removal), and put a catch area on the back of the house.  We put a feed trough down both sides of the house where feed can be added from the outside.  Then we put nippled waterers 2/3 of the way down the pen with a reverse flow valve and pressure reducer from the well water source.  We also have an option for providing water from 55-gallon barrels up on a big stand so that we can provide medicine or extra glucose in the water...  The end of the drip system is also valved & run off to the side so that we can leave it "dripping" in the winter if needed...


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 11, 2008)

are you wanting a recall pen or a flight pen...i learned that the recal pen is about worthless if you want to get birds to recall you need to get some pigeon....if you just want to get a johnny house to hold birds for now longer than a month and put a funnel and try and let them come in you can do that....I have a johnny house that was for quail that i turned into a loft and a new pigeon loft i just finished but did not paint yet....i will get you some pictures tomorrow.

As for my quail now i use a flight pen and with some cover it and they do fine.


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Oct 12, 2008)

They do real well on the dirt, & he's rt a recall pen is bout 
worthless, unless you leave one rooster in it. I did quail, pigeons, & Chukar , in crawfordville. I kept em all for my dogs, use to turn em out for folks to work their dogs to, thats when I saw that wonderful GSP we discussed.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 12, 2008)

OK here is 4x4x6 Johnny house that i orginally setup for quail you will see the funnel in the botom left...i may have had better results if i sat it right on the ground but i wanted to move it so it was on skids...most of the time the quail would go under it until i closed it off.









Here it is when i made it to a pigeon coop....i have now built a bigger coop and will probably just keep shooter birds in here.....











The hole on the bottom is where the funnel was i just put a piece of plywood over the hole and screwed it down.


----------

